# Astra Militarum Next for Update?



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Don't know what it's worth, but in amidst all the Age of Sigmar stuff going on some AM bundles were released and AM bestsellers is included with SM and DA ones under Featured Products. Now understand I'm not crying out "this is what's happening"....but has anyone heard anything about the guard getting updated when the AoS stuff finishes rolling out? Not that I need or care about the undoubtedly fancy new Formations/Detachments that would be entailed in any new Codex, I just almost bought the current book the other day when I saw it at the LGS.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I know they seem to be accelerating the turnover of codexes, but 16 months is a bit quick even on the current time table.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Astra Militarum Next for Update?

Nope, next year............


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

while I do think its unlikely, nothing would suprise me at this stage


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I know they seem to be accelerating the turnover of codexes, but 16 months is a bit quick even on the current time table.


*shrugs* GW wants money and cares not for our thoughts on their timetable. How long was the 6th ed. SM dex out for before being updated?



Bindi Baji said:


> Nope, next year............


What makes you say that?



tu_shan82 said:


> while I do think its unlikely, nothing would suprise me at this stage


Right?! I'm not even pining over it, I just don't want to buy any older Codex books anymore for fear of an update being right around the corner. If it doesn't have Formations falling out of it, it could be making GW more money.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I know they seem to be accelerating the turnover of codexes, but 16 months is a bit quick even on the current time table.


Eww.:shok::nono:



ntaw said:


> Right?! I'm not even pining over it, I just don't want to buy any older Codex books anymore for fear of an update being right around the corner. If it doesn't have Formations falling out of it, it could be making GW more money.


:cray:

I think that this summed up my feelings.










Edit: I don't mean to be such a downer on GW, but man...they haven't done much since 6th to put my faith in their hands anymore.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

ntaw said:


> What makes you say that?


the voices......


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> the voices......


In your head or in the garden gnomes......the garden gnomes are naughty


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Fallen said:


> they haven't done much since 6th to put my faith in their hands anymore


7th edition is a solid set of rules, it was good to amalgamate some of the material that was spread out across supplements (like with super-heavies, love them or hate them) or let the supplements do all the talking (like with Stronghold Assault). They're getting quicker and quicker with the updates though which is a blessing and a curse. I don't mind grabbing a Codex when it first comes out but those that have been around for a year to year and a half seem like wastes of money if GW keeps the pace it has for the last few years.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

ntaw said:


> 7th edition is a solid set of rules, it was good to amalgamate some of the material that was spread out across supplements (like with super-heavies, love them or hate them) or let the supplements do all the talking (like with Stronghold Assault).


You see I liked 6th until the rather rapid-ish release of Stronghold Assault,Imperial Knights, inquisition, and the other release paired with Stronghold Assault.

I feel that those things/trends being added to general 40k is perhaps the worst decision GW has made recently (baring the AoS and ending of Fantasy shit-storm)

----

Going back even further the Crusade of Fire book was, IMO a massive disappointment when held to other GW works to be used in campaigns - like Cities of Death, Planetary Empires, Death Worlds, etc.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

I hope they don't get another codex. It doesn't seem long ago we were talking about that ugly taurox model and the vendetta becoming more expensive. Besides, their codex is pretty solid as IG codexes usually are

Get on with the CSM codex you bastards


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

couldnt agree more, we need a new CSM dex, plus theres the tzeench, nurgle and horned rat daemonkin dexes that IMHO should come first also.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Oldman78 said:


> In your head or in the garden gnomes......the garden gnomes are naughty


there are definitely no gnomes in my head (pulls otoscope out of ear canal)
but there are voices.........


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

This all sounds exactly like right before the new SM 'dex was released. Strong, recent Codex with no real reason for an update aside from to bring more money to GW's pockets.

Ah well.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

From what i kept reading tzeentch is next and it seemed like CSM and Daemon have both been abandoned in favour of a daemonkin book for each god.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

mayegelt said:


> and it seemed like CSM and Daemon have both been abandoned in favour of a daemonkin book for each god.


that really isn't the case.........


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I think it's all nothing. Armies are all getting more and more 1-click bundles. That's all this is, just more bundles. 

If it is indeed a codex then, it's definitely just gouging by GW and it really turns me off the game as a whole. For just a 'model company' they are really ramping up the release of rule books while many models remain very old sculpts or are finecast. 

If they want a new book it should be either Chaos, Deamons, or more Deamonkin dexs - not saying Sisters even though, I'm more desperate than a Thai Hooker for blow right nowp-. At a stretch Tyranids simply to get all those new units, formations etc they had into a single book. Anything else really is gouging.


----------

